# computer access



## tober (Jul 3, 2007)

internet Where do you guys get your access from?


----------



## TBone (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not a "tramp" at all. I like trains, ride them when I can, use this site as a means of gaining information and sharing what info I have.


----------

